# Needing help



## Ndunbar (May 11, 2014)

My wife & I wish to retire to Portugal, we are pension age & have recently retired.
Regardless of how much research I do, I cannot find much info on top up insurance for Portugal, ie., is it wise to do this, who is best to quote, price wise & who do the Portuguese use themselves for top up, or don't they. We take between us, 9 pills daily on repeat prescription, but strangely enough are in good health.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As UK Nationals of Pension Age it's even easier to register with the Portuguese Health Service, you would be treated exactly the same as a Portuguese National, same service same cost, yes you can buy top up health insurance but it does you little good as it wouldn't cover you for pre existing conditions which presumably your 9 tablets a day are for.

Easy research is most banks offer health insurance but a lot are not true Health Insurance but give you access to private health care at reduced rates, true health insurance is generally dearer the older you are and won't include pre existing medical conditions


----------



## Ndunbar (May 11, 2014)

Thank you, do the Portuguese use top up to reduce the expense of medical care and prescription costs, if the residents and ex-pats do, we would be wise to copy others if it does or may reduce any large medical bills, although from your message, it wouldn't cut any costs off our present repeat prescription.
Thanks once again.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Personally, I don't think you need a top up. From my experience, the NHS here is very good indeed.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

They do but not for those reasons, in my experience Portuguese NHS is superb, yes it can be patchy but so is UK, top up I'm afraid can be expensive and it really is no help for pre existing medical conditions which are extremely unlikely to be covered certainly doesn't affect the cost of medication which would be the same if you were treated privately or NHS

I don't find medical care that expensive family doctor 5€, Consultant 7.50€, as basics, hospitalization for any reason is an overnight charge, ops, treatment, medication free.
Claim back a percentage of overall costs on IRS returns


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

canoeman said:


> They do but not for those reasons, in my experience Portuguese NHS is superb, yes it can be patchy but so is UK, top up I'm afraid can be expensive and it really is no help for pre existing medical conditions which are extremely unlikely to be covered certainly doesn't affect the cost of medication which would be the same if you were treated privately or NHS
> 
> I don't find medical care that expensive family doctor 5€, Consultant 7.50€, as basics, *hospitalization for any reason is an overnight charge*, ops, treatment, medication free.
> Claim back a percentage of overall costs on IRS returns



That's interesting. My wife spent 10 nights in Coimbra Hospital & we didn't get charged anything...... could that be something to do with pensions etc?


----------



## Ndunbar (May 11, 2014)

Ii'll take your advice on that one, and when we move get aPortuguese prescription for my drugs, my Consultant is Portuguese so I'll ask her for a letter for the new GP, as it's a peculiar disorder called, Rem Behaviour Disorder, only happens in your sleep.
So your advice has really been a great help,
Thank you.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> That's interesting. My wife spent 10 nights in Coimbra Hospital & we didn't get charged anything...... could that be something to do with pensions etc?



The invoice might catch up with you . One has with me .....JUST


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> The invoice might catch up with you . One has with me .....JUST


It's been close to 2 years since she went in but time will (eventually) tell I guess. lol.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Normally quicker than that, and per night charge is minor, no doesn't have anything to do with Pensions I'm afraid, to not pay health costs on economic grounds a* families* income (calculated by total income divided by number of people in family unit) has to be less than 4,975€ per person in total, if you qualify it requires a form completed plus confirmation from Financas of income or lack off.

There are certain professions and blood donors that cancel costs and certain medical conditions or disability that reduce or cancel costs


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

OK. Thanks.

I guess time will tell & we'll be happy to pay the bill if & when it arrives.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I have just received an invoice from Covoes for emergency treatment one Sunday afternoon last July. €15.40 for a whole range of blood rests, xray, ecosound and consultation with a specialist..


----------



## Ndunbar (May 11, 2014)

Thank you Maggy, with each reply Portuguese NHS sounds better and better, I'll just need to do some research on presciption fee's and this will have answered the biggest hurdle for us in relocating
Thanks again,
Neil


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This site gives you the cost of medication and discounted price with Prescription, generics are cheaper than the original and all discounts are calculated against the generic price

Prescription repeat at desk 3€, free when seeing your Doctor within the 5€ fee, depends on drug but you can generally get 3 sometimes 6 months prescriptions at a time or a doubling up of a drug on prescription

As your Consultant Portuguese translation on drug should be easy and if you can take generic even better


----------



## shahid.jabbar (May 11, 2014)

Hi, 
My ACS is valid up to 2015 , but my experience evaluated is from 2008 to 2011 which is 5 years . My 2012 to 2014 is not assess . I want to apply for immigration and want to claim 8 years experience to get 15 points .
Do i need to re submit for reassessment to include my new experience in it ?

Please advise


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe the wrong forum?


----------

